# Experienced Same Day Surgery Coders Needed



## MMaldonado (May 22, 2009)

BOSTON AREA ONLY:



Experienced Same Day Surgery Coders,

Must have Teaching Hospital Experience

Must have at least 5 years of SDS experience

TOP PAY for this immediate position 



Send resume to me:





Thank You.



Ms. Terry Connors, Vice President

Health Care Service Group

A&T Systems, Inc

Corp Office301)384-1425, Ext 358

Fax: (301) 384-1405

Mobile: (301)978-6615


----------

